# Recall!>>>Natural Instinct



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Nature’s Variety Issues Voluntary Recall of One Batch of Instinct® Raw Organic Chicken Formula for Dogs & Cats


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Terry, you beat me to it. I just got an email about it and was going to post it here. It just gets more scary each day. With all the recalls I am happy that I homecook.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Really scared to buy all most anything.*
*Just because your pet likes something and you think it agrees with them. cant be trusted-because in the long term you dont know what kind of a health problem there might be. Umm-Home Cooking Looking better all the time-Nickee**


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

I would gladly home cook but not sure how to make everything needed to keep him healthy. I have scoured the Internet and read so many differing opinions. Would have no trouble paying for information but don't know where to turn. My vet is not for home cooking so he is no help. I feed Wellness and Blue Basics but you just never know.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

jeannief said:


> I would gladly home cook but not sure how to make everything needed to keep him healthy. I have scoured the Internet and read so many differing opinions. Would have no trouble paying for information but don't know where to turn. My vet is not for home cooking so he is no help. I feed Wellness and Blue Basics but you just never know.



I prefer Dr. Beckers book. 

Dr. Becker's Pet Cookbook | Simple Homemade Food for Pets - Mercola.com


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Does Dr. Beckers book have recipes plus suggestions for vitamins and minerals? So that is what you use? If so, how long? Thank you for any information - I really appreciate it. Your fluffs are beautiful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jeannief said:


> I would gladly home cook but not sure how to make everything needed to keep him healthy. I have scoured the Internet and read so many differing opinions. Would have no trouble paying for information but don't know where to turn. My vet is not for home cooking so he is no help. I feed Wellness and Blue Basics but you just never know.


Jeannie, I just started homecooking for Bailey using Balance IT. The recipes are free, you just have to buy their supplement to make sure it is nutrionally complete.

https://secure.balanceit.com/

I discovered Balance IT after a friend consulted a canine nutritionist to develop a diet for her Yorkie with severe IBD. The nutritionist created her recipes using the Balance IT canine supplement.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

jeannief said:


> Does Dr. Beckers book have recipes plus suggestions for vitamins and minerals? So that is what you use? If so, how long? Thank you for any information - I really appreciate it. Your fluffs are beautiful.


Thanks  and yes it has all the info on the vitamin/mineral supplement and all the different recipes to use. It is very thorough. 

I am also very fond of the link Marj posted.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the Whole Pet Diet from Andi Brown. Good book and recipes!


----------

